# i5-2500K - Temperaturen ok?



## Booogeyman (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte nur mal wissen, wie eure Temps so sind beim i5-2500K?
Ich hab ihn auf 4,2 GHz und gekühlt mit einem Thermalright Venomous X RT.
2 Lüfter "befeuern" den Kühler mit je 600U/min.

Im Desktopbetrieb komm ich auf 29-33 °C und Load auf 48-53 °C.
Irgendwie kommen mir die Temps etwas niedrig vor, insbesondere die Loadtemps. Was meint ihr?

Gruss


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

Die Temps sehen bei dem Takt wirklich etwas seltsam aus oder du hast nen super Airflow! womit nimmst du die Temps?
hast du schonmal einen extra sensor angebracht?


----------



## Booogeyman (1. August 2011)

Temps hab ich genommen mit der Asus eigenen Software und CoreTemp. Naja...Airflow. Ob der gut ist weiss ich net. Habs mal versucht zu zeichnen:


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

was hast du denn für ein Gehause? keinen Lüfter in der Front?
Lass doch mal Prime95 30 Minuten laufen! Ein authentischste Test wäre hier angebracht um sicher zu stellen ob die Sensoren in Ordnung sin! 
Aber bitte während des Test die Temps im Auge behalten! (sofer du das nicht mit "Load" meinst)


----------



## Booogeyman (1. August 2011)

In der Front ist auch noch einer. Dachte der wäre nicht so von Interesse!? 
Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster CM 690 II.
Prime kann ich erst heut Abend testen; bin im Geschäft.


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

Bin auch auf der Arbeit! 
Ich habe zwar keinen Intel CPU aber meine Temps sind deinen sehr ähnlich, allerdings ist mein Airflow mit Durchzug im Winter zuvergleichen!

Kannst ja heute abend mal testen und morgen früh posten!


----------



## Booogeyman (1. August 2011)

Hatte bisher noch nie nen Intelprozessor, daher hab ich keinen Plan ob die Temps ok sind!?


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2011)

Mit wieviel Spannung (Vcore) läuft dein Prozzi? Die Temps wären unter Spiele-Last super, schaun wir mal was Prime dazu sagt...

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

Ich denke auch das du das mal testest denn 53°C unter last ist schon wirklich kalt für ne Luftkuhlung!


----------



## Booogeyman (1. August 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Spannung (Vcore) läuft dein Prozzi? Die Temps wären unter Spiele-Last super, schaun wir mal was Prime dazu sagt...
> 
> Gruß


 
Also das OC hab ich mit dem ASUS eigenen Auto-OC-Programm gemacht...ging automatisch. Spannung hab ich mir noch gar net angeschaut. 
Mit welchem Programm lassen sich denn die Temps bzw. Takt und Spannung am zuverlässigsten auslesen?


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

für die Temps: Core Temp 
für Takt und Spannung: CPU-Z


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2011)

Für das auslesen des Prozzis:

CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online

Für die Temps hast du ja schon das passende genannt, entweder RealTemp oder CoreTemp...

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

Ja aber ich war schneller...!

Okay ich hab den Link vergessen!


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2011)

Scooteria schrieb:


> Ja aber ich war schneller...!


Worin liegt jetzt der Sinn deines Posts  Kannst ja gern mal versuchen überall der erste zu sein

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

Vielleicht ist mir nur langweilig! Sitz auf der Arbeit! Ein bissl Spaß muss sein!


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2011)

Scooteria schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mir nur langweilig! Sitz auf der Arbeit!


Dann hast du eindeutig die falsche Arbeit, oder die richtige. Je nach Sichtweise...

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

Arbeit is gut nur ist Montags ist nie viel los! So bleibt mehr Zeit für PCGH.de!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. August 2011)

Wer arbeitet den schon auf Arbeit... PAH!!! Das ist der Inbegriff von falscher Arbeit


----------



## Booogeyman (1. August 2011)

Was meint ihr? Für Dauerbetrieb zu hohe Temps?


----------



## Booogeyman (1. August 2011)

So...jetzt aber mal mit Bild! prime95 Test. Irgendwie speichert er keine Anhänge!?


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

Uncool! Wie ist es denn gelaufen?


----------



## Booogeyman (2. August 2011)

Also prime95 lief so auf 68-72 °C. Ob das viel oder wenig ist, weiss ich leider net!?

Was verträgt denn ein i5-2500K als Dauertemp?

Die niedrigen Temperaturen kommen wohl vom ASUS OC-Programm!? Das Prog. berechnet nen stabilen Takt und regelt dann je nach Auslastung zusätzlich die Spannung. Meine 50-55 °C während dem zocken hab ich erreicht bei ca. 1,0V Spannung.

Ist das eigentlich nicht schädlich, wenn ein Prog. die Spannung automatisch und andauernd hoch und runter regelt? Oder macht es mehr Sinn den Prozessor auf sagen wir 3,6 GHz zu takten unter Standardspannung?

Ich weiss...früh am morgen und viele Fragen. Ne Antwort wäre trotzdem cool. 

Gruss


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

Guten Morgen erstmal!

1. 68-72°C ist viel aber noch nicht problematisch! Das wird dein Prozzi schon überleben da du ihn ja nicht 24 Stunden am tag mit Prime95 belastest!

2. Das Automatische einstellen der Spannung ist eigentlich eine Art von Energiesparfunktion Vom ASUS OC Tool!
Das sollte dem Prozzi nicht weh tun! Das macht deine Graka schließlich auch andauernt!
Wäre echt hart für den Stromzähler würde die Hardware das nicht tun!

Ich denke das es auf dauer besser ist den Prozzi via Bois zu takten!

Allerdings hab ich vom OCen bei Intel nicht so die Ahnung!


----------



## Booogeyman (2. August 2011)

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wie ich nen stabilen Takt hin bekomme. Ich will ja net, dass mir die Kiste verreckt!


----------



## IntelCentrino (2. August 2011)

Würd Sagen is OK die Temp


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

Booogeyman schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wie ich nen stabilen Takt hin bekomme. Ich will ja net, dass mir die Kiste verreckt!



 ähh so schlimm is es nicht!

aber nen Stabiler Takt ist schon empfehlenswert!


----------



## Booogeyman (2. August 2011)

Also auch mit diesem ASUS-Tool läuft alles stabil. Der Takt liegt immer bei 4326 MHz, nur die Spannung schwankt. 
Liegt meistens bei Spielen etc. bei ca. 1,0V und im Desktop-Betrieb geht er hoch auf 1,3V.

Aber Probleme hatte ich damit bisher nicht.

Ich weiss nur net, ob ich diesem ASUS-Dingens vertrauen kann!?


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

Booogeyman schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur net, ob ich diesem ASUS-Dingens vertrauen kann!?



Geht mir nicht anders deshalb takte ich im Bios!

Aber solang alles stabil läuft bei 4326MHz ist doch alles gut!


----------



## Booogeyman (2. August 2011)

Da ich ja nicht so der Übertakter bin...kommen denn erst ein paar Bluescreens vor dem Tod der CPU?


----------



## facehugger (2. August 2011)

Booogeyman schrieb:


> Also auch mit diesem ASUS-Tool läuft alles stabil. Der Takt liegt immer bei 4326 MHz, nur die Spannung schwankt.


Hast du deine  CPU nun übertaktet oder nicht? Mit 1,0V nehme ich dir die 4,3 Ghz nämlich nicht ab... Wenn du unter Last niedrigere Temps willst, dann lass halt die Lüfter schneller drehen. 1000 U/min sind meist nicht aus dem Case herauszuhören, die Werte sollten aber fallen.

Gruß


----------



## Booogeyman (2. August 2011)

Ja ist übertaktet. Ich schau heut Abend nochmal, ob das klappt mit nem Screenshot. Gestern hats net geklappt mit dem hochladen!?

Vielleicht hab ich auch net richtig hingeschaut. Ich werd mich um nen Screenshot bemühen.


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

Wenn die CPU richtig funktioniert sollte es keine Bluescreens geben!

bei zu hoher temp wird sie sicherheitshalber abschalten bei instabilität würde es eher Bluescreens geben!
Ich denke aber nicht das es da große Probleme geben wird! 
Immer schön auf die Temperaturen achten!


----------

